# Review một số quan điểm sai lầm khi không sử dụng kem chống nắng hằng ngày



## Vũ Thu Hằng (15/5/18)

*Một số quan điểm cho rằng, kem chống nắng chỉ sử dụng trong một số hoạt động ngoài trời và những việc khác, tuy nhiên sau đây chúng tôi sẽ làm sáng tỏ những quan điểm này.*

Khi mùa hè đến, chủ đề đầu tiên của chị em ta muốn tìm hiểu là gì, chính là việc lựa chọn và sử dụng loại kem chống nắng nào mới phù hợp nhất cho bản thân, cùng với đó là một số quan điểm cho rằng kem chống nắng chỉ sử dựng vào những việc nhất định mà thôi, thì ngay sau đây mình xin chỉ cho các bạn một số lỗi sai lầm thường gặp khi sử dụng kem chống nắng hằng ngày, mà chúng ta có thể rút kinh nghiệm từ bài viết này trở đi.

_

_
_Một số loại kem chống nắng giúp bảo vệ và chăm sóc da cực kỳ tốt mà ta nên dùng thử một lần cho biết_​
*1. Không dùng kem chống nắng hằng ngày *
Có rất nhiều bạn có quan điểm cho rằng, kem chống nắng chỉ dành cho những ai đi biển, chơi thể thao nhiều tiếng đồng hồ ngoài trời, hoặc đơn giản là không thích đen da, thì đây chắc chắn là một quan niệm sai lầm hết sức trầm trọng rồi các bạn ạ. Không một bác sĩ và chuyên gia trang điểm nào, thậm chí cả những người không chuyên như mình là không ám ảnh về kem chống nắng. Chống nắng không phải là để chống chọi với sự khắc nghiệt và nóng bỏng của cái nắng, mà thật ra là chống chọi với những tia cực tím vô hình nhưng cực kì nguy hiểm trong đó: tia UVA (là thủ phạm chính khiến da lão hoá, nhăn nheo, lại còn làm da của mình tối màu đi nữa) tia UVB (chuyên gây cháy nắng, bỏng rát, nguy hiểm nhất là ung thư da sau này). Đáng buồn là những tia này luôn rình rập bủa vây kể cả khi trời không nắng, khi bạn ngồi cạnh cửa sổ nơi văn phòng, khi bạn ung dung trong xe taxi, xe buýt; thậm chí cả khi bạn đã che phủ triệt để từ đầu đến chân với áo chống nắng, găng tay và nhiều dụng cụ khó hiểu mà chỉ ở châu Á mới có nữa.

Một lần nữa, mình không thể không nhấn mạnh tầm quan trọng của kem chống nắng hằng ngày đối với con người, từ khi còn nhỏ mẹ mình đã dùng kem chống nắng hằng ngày để bảo vệ và chăm sóc da của mình và mẹ từ rất lâu rồi, cho nên mình khuyên các bạn nên sử dụng kem chống nắng thường xuyên.

*2. Không bôi kem chống năng đúng trình tự*
Kem chống nắng hoá học (chứa avobenzen, octinoxate, oxybenzone) cần tiếp xúc trực tiếp với da thì mới phát huy tác dụng. Kem chống nắng vật lý (titanium dioxide, zinc dioxide) thì đơn giản hơn, vì nó phát huy tác dụng ngay lúc bạn bôi, nên không quan trọng bạn apply lúc nào (miễn là trước khi ra khỏi nhà). Mỗi người có một quan điểm khác nhau về vấn đề này, nhưng mình thấy lời khuyên phổ biến nhất và hiệu quả với tớ nhất là bôi kem chống nắng sau tất cả các bước chăm sóc da. Nhớ nhé, bôi kem chống nắng sau các bức chăm sóc da chính là cách bạn bảo vệ làn da mình hiệu quả nhất.

Ngoài ra mình từng thấy hầu hết các loại kem chống nắng đều có chất dưỡng ẩm, nên nhiều khi vào mùa hè đối với 1 số kem chống nắng nhất định bạn có thể bỏ luôn bước dưỡng ẩm trước khi chống nắng.

_

_
_Bôi kem chống nắng đúng trình tự giúp kem thẩm thấu và bảo vệ chăm sóc tốt hơn cho da_
​*3. Mua kem chống nắng với chỉ số SPF cao nhất có thể*
Nói đến chỉ số SPF, một trong những câu hỏi mình hay gặp nhất là chỉ số SPF trên kem chống nắng tầm bao nhiêu thì đủ dùng. Hầu hết các chuyên gia về da đều khuyên là nên dùng kem chống nắng với chỉ số SPF 30 trở lên. Chẳng có một quy tắc hay chỉ số nào quy định con số chính xác cả, nhưng có một mệnh đề đã được chứng minh: SPF 60 không có nghĩa là tốt gấp đôi hoặc kéo dài thời gian phơi nắng gấp đôi so với SPF 30.

Ngoài ra, chỉ số chống nắng SPF không phải là cấp số cộng. Có nghĩa là bôi kem chống nắng  với chỉ số SPF 30 và thêm kem nền SPF 15 không có nghĩa là bạn được bảo vệ với SPF 45. Khi bạn sử dụng kem chống nắng đủ lượng thì SPF 30 đã chặn được 96% các tia UVB có hại rồi. Qua quãng đó thì khi bạn tăng chỉ số SPF, hầu như cũng không thấy nhiều khác biệt lắm (SPF 50 thì chặn được 98% còn SPF 75 thì chặn được 99%). Có một điều chắc chắn là chỉ số có cao đến đâu cũng không chặn được cả 100% đâu các bạn nhé, đừng đòi hỏi quá cao ở điểm này, vì chẳng có cái gì là tuyệt đối cả. Mình khuyên các bạn nên chon kem chống nắng hàng ngày chỉ số SPF 30+ nhé, nó rất tốt đấy.

*4. Bôi kem chống nắng mỗi buổi sáng rồi quên cha nó mất.*
Không nghi ngại gì nữa, đây là lỗi phổ biến nhất đối với chị em chúng ta, haha. Thực tế là sau một thời gian, các nguyên liệu trong kem phát huy khả năng và mất dần tác dụng, lại còn bị mồ hôi, dầu nước và mĩ phẩm cuốn đi từ từ. Các bác sĩ khuyên rằng nhất định phải bôi lại kem chống nắng liên tục sau mỗi 2-3h là đảm bảo nhất, nếu không tác dụng chống nắng sẽ về số mo các bạn nhé. Tuy nhiên mình thấy rằng trong một ngày làm việc bình thường, bao gồm đi từ nhà đến chỗ làm, từ chỗ làm về nhà và một đoạn ngắn trong giờ nghỉ trưa, một lượng kem chống nắng đầy đủ được bôi từ sáng là vẫn đủ sức mạnh để bảo vệ da của mình. Nên nhớ chỉ số SPF của kem chống nắng không phụ thuộc vào thời gian tính từ lúc bôi, mà là thời gian da bị tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời hằng ngày các bạn nhé.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_


----------

